# £10 off P+O



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Just got sent this
Got a season ticket with the tunnel but might help someone

Take a long break (over 5 days) from Dover to Calais during this summer's Euro 2012 tournament (4th June to 8th July) and we'll give you £5 off each leg of your return booking with your car and passengers! Simply book online by the 30th June using the promotional code 5GBPOFF to qualify for this great offer


----------

